# How small of a dot you guys shoot?



## Caden2 (Jun 15, 2018)

Been practicing some field/hunter targets and my float is much more jumpy then shooting at a 3 spot.

Right now my dot covers the 10 at 20 with a 4x scope but Im wondering if a smaller dot will help calm this movement.

So is there a special dot kit I should buy or can I just use a sharpie and make a dot with that?


----------



## RSayer87 (Aug 19, 2016)

Most guys find that going to a smaller dot gives them a little more panic. You see it moving more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

There are many reticle options on Lancaster’s website. With a 4x lens, I like to have the dot fit just barely inside the yellow (or white) so there is a thin halo around it.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I shoot a circle with a small dot. The circle surrounds the yellow and the dot is about the size of the 10 ring. 

I've tried a small dot about the size of the X on a FITA target, but I have a hard time seeing the dot among the arrow holes.

I tried a big dot that covers all or most of the yellow, but I can't seem to get comfortable shooting a spot I can't see....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Everyone’s eyesight is different, plus the magnification, length of sight extension, and your draw length (arm length) will all affect how a specific dot size looks to you. Also, different people will react differently to the movement of a small dot. 

Best thing is to try everything and see what works best.

I used one of those “star” hole punches to make a lot of various sized holes in a piece of self-adhesive black vinyl. Same material as used for arrow wraps. Just stick one on your lens and try it for a while, then repeat with another size. Once you find what you like, you can go to different colors.

Some people do prefer rings. Harder to make homemade rings to test. I tried rings by using a sharpie, tracing inside different sized washers.

(From personal experience: be careful not to scratch or otherwise mess up your lens when changing dots. Plastic lenses especially scratch easily, and avoid nasty solvents if you’re removing the little bit of sticky residue after peeling off the dot.)

Bottom line, doesn’t matter what other people use. You need to find what works best for YOU.


----------



## Sleddood800 (Nov 15, 2019)

Love the star hole punch idea. Might have to use that one.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been using a 6x lens with a small fiber pin. Yea it floats. Always will. Getting comfortable with that is more important than negating it.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The dot size is in the eyes of the beholder, it is their eyes that sees the dot & what size they like to see.


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

4x scope with a .019 fiber optic pin


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

6X scope with a .040 fiber. I tried .019 and .029 fiber but too small for me.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have plenty different size spot's but I prefer 3mm size. Did try 2mm-6mm but that 3 seems to be good for me.
It doesn't cover whole yellow, more like ½ way recurve 10 and 9 line.

I make my own spots and they're circles, not oval as many commercial dot's are.


----------



## 1Warthog (Oct 15, 2008)

I like the idea of that hole punch to make your own dots. Is that like a leather punch ?


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

1Warthog said:


> I like the idea of that hole punch to make your own dots. Is that like a leather punch ?


Yes that is leather punch. I bougth set of them just for test and found out it make pretty nice dot's.
I just go to local business what does tape widows etc. and asked if they have some black tape to sell.
He gave me roll end free of charge 'cause it's garbage to them. They can't use it but I can.


----------

